# My Photography



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Just a lil view of my photos.. I can be found on Deviantart  at Neko-Kla-SAMA on deviantART

1st is Kent Farrington on Uceko - CN International 2011
2nd is Kirsten Coe on Tristan - CN International 2011
3rd is Bezzie Madden on Danny Boy - Queen Elizabeth Cup 2011
4th is Eric Lamaze on Hickstead - Queen Elizabeth Cup 2011
5th is Ian Millar on Instyle - Queen Elizabeth Cup 2011
6th is Richard Spooner on Cristallo - Queen Elizabeth Cup 2011
7th is PFR Velvet Angel - Filly born this year @ Pitchfork Ranching QH
8th is Sage, My QH mare I recently sold
9th is just the eye of my neighbors grey draft horse.
10th is Khaled Al Eid on Presley Boy - CN International 2011


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow these are great  I'd love to see more!

My favorites are the 5th and 7th 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moveurasets (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful pictures, great work.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!!! Will be checking your da later!! Gorgeous work!!!


----------



## paint_girl08 (Sep 15, 2008)

These are great! What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

paint_girl08 said:


> These are great! What kind of camera do you have?


Thanks !  I use a Canon Rebel Xsi



csimkunas6 said:


> Wow!!! Will be checking your da later!! Gorgeous work!!!


Thank you! 



lubylol said:


> Wow these are great  I'd love to see more!
> 
> My favorites are the 5th and 7th
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have gigs.. and gigs of photos! 



Moveurasets said:


> Beautiful pictures, great work.


thank you


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice pictures! I really like the Ian Millar photo.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

winstonsgrl said:


> Nice pictures! I really like the Ian Millar photo.


Thank you  I have tons of Pictures of Ian, from the Elizabeth Cup and The CN International


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Love the action shots. Especially the color.


----------



## paint_girl08 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have been considering getting into photography, probably nothing as good as yours LOL. I especially love the 5th one.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Love the action shots. Especially the color.


 Thank you.  I'm able to edit my photos using Photoshop CS4.



paint_girl08 said:


> I have been considering getting into photography, probably nothing as good as yours LOL. I especially love the 5th one.


I've been practicing a lot! I started out with a basic smaller Canon Rebel, then upgraded to a better one. I love photography but its expensive  good lens are pricy! I also take lessons


----------



## princessbroccoli98 (Jan 1, 2012)

wow...those are GREAT photos!!! i love horse Jumping!! really great pics!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow, stunning pics!! :smile:


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

*More Pictures!*

Heres some more  Enjoy ! But please remember my photos are copyright protected  please dont use without my permission 

okay sooo 

1st - Jellyfish
2nd - Burying Bettle
3rd- Creek
4th- Crab Spider
5th- Rich Fellers on Flexible 2011- Queen Elizabeth Cup
6th- PFR Velvet Angel Pitchfork Ranching QH's Filly born this year
7th- PFR Guns Frank Pitchfork Ranching QH's Colt born this year
8th -PFR Sunsational Poco (colt) and PFR Sunsational Tina (filly) 
9th- Guns Miss Poco - Broodmare - Pitchfork Ranching QH's 
10th - Tivio Rosa - My filly's Dam, with broodmares and foals in background!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow I love all the pictures


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> Wow I love all the pictures


 
Thank you


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Gorgeous photos.. colour is amazing in them!

I have to ask though, photo six in the first post.. whats that attachment on the bridle called/used for?


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> Gorgeous photos.. colour is amazing in them!
> 
> I have to ask though, photo six in the first post.. whats that attachment on the bridle called/used for?


Thanks ! Uh im not excatly sure what you mean? You talking about the braided nose piece?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Evansk said:


> Thanks ! Uh im not excatly sure what you mean? You talking about the braided nose piece?


 
Yup! I'm assuming as its attached to the bit its used like a knotted halter.. pressure on the nose?


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> Yup! I'm assuming as its attached to the bit its used like a knotted halter.. pressure on the nose?


 
Mm i never actually noticed it until you mentioned it. Must be for pressure, the bit kinda looks like one of those Mikmar Combos.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Will look in to it!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> Will look in to it!


Well ive been looking for something like what Cristallo has and this was these two that looks similiar. Reading about the bit gives soft, but effective instructions for even better communication between horse and rider


----------



## sleepythunder (Jan 10, 2012)

Evansk has sooooooo many pictures. I have spent hours upon hours with her as she takes photos at spruce meadows, the stampede or just the horses in her yard.


----------

